# Where to buy Max Payne Game (PC version)



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello there 

Does anyone know where to buy Max Payne (PC version).

Been to Malls and to Satwa to look for this game.

hope someone knows where to buy the same... 


Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, but if you come across Leisure suit Larry, please let me know. Been looking for it everywhere and for some odd reason, cant seem to find it.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> No, but if you come across Leisure suit Larry, please let me know. Been looking for it everywhere and for some odd reason, cant seem to find it.


Hi Jynxgirl... Last time I saw it is in Satwa .. The game store near the petrol station and the game store near the al diyafa round about.. If we go there next time, I will take note of the exact game store Name and inform you.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought I saw it is available on Steam?

Welcome to Steam for digital delivery.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Game shop in Dubai mall by the moveis I saw it there last week but sorry I can not remember the name of the shop


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Mafizzle said:


> I thought I saw it is available on Steam?
> 
> Welcome to Steam for digital delivery.


Thanks, we did try and it is said it is not available for UAE (my husband told me the game is ban)

Thanks for reply will try Dubai Mall... There are max payne games in Xbox and PS 3 which we saw last time we search. Now, there is a news that the game was pull out from each store... 

We will try our luck in Dubai mall then


----------



## jotun49 (Jun 6, 2012)

*max payne 3*



Hassli said:


> Hello there
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy Max Payne (PC version).
> 
> ...


6th of June today, and i still have no luck. Did you manage get the pc version from anywhere yet? Tried accessing steam using vpn the pay page loops you back to main page.


----------



## jotun49 (Jun 6, 2012)

*larry*



Jynxgirl said:


> No, but if you come across Leisure suit Larry, please let me know. Been looking for it everywhere and for some odd reason, cant seem to find it.


you can get this game for ps3 xbox or pc version.
' fantastic games store' in bur dubai!
my favourite place for the games!


----------



## MightyBeagle (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello bro, im also from PH and I have 2 extra copies of Max Payne 3 with Prepurchase bonuses such as MP1,MP2,L.A. Noire and 3 ingame dlc items. If you are interested in buying it. 

Add me on steam

*STEAM : MightyBeagle*

P.S. if you are doubting if this game is playable in your country, it is. Just add me on steam if you have any other questions


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

MightyBeagle said:


> Hello bro, im also from PH and I have 2 extra copies of Max Payne 3 with Prepurchase bonuses such as MP1,MP2,L.A. Noire and 3 ingame dlc items. If you are interested in buying it.
> 
> Add me on steam
> 
> ...


Thanks. We already have it


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Geekay and Carrefour are your best bets in various malls. Was looking for a couple of games and couldn't find them in Virgin Megastore, Sharaf, e-Max etc..


----------

